# illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon



## Felix1 (26 Februar 2008)

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat endlich wieder eine solche Firma gesperrt. Gerade gefunden: http://www.golem.de/0802/57972.html

Betroffene sollten sich unbedingt melden.

Felix


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw09/s29020.html


> Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, zeigt sich entschlossen im Kampf gegen Unternehmen, die Rufnummern bewusst missbrauchen, um wirtschaftliche Gewinne auf Kosten der Verbraucher zu erzielen. "Wir schützen die Verbraucher und gehen unnachgiebig gegen einen derartig organisierten Rufnummermissbrauch vor. Das Telekommunikationsgesetz hat uns Instrumente an die Hand gegeben, mit denen wir den Missbrauch von Telefonnummern bekämpfen können. Diese Instrumente schöpfen wir voll aus. Es darf nicht zu Schlupflöchern für Unternehmen kommen, die durch technische Manipulationen eindeutige Regeln umgehen wollen. Missbrauch von Rufnummern und Tricks dürfen nicht Basis für Geschäftsmodelle sein. Dies kann auch nur im Interesse rechtschaffender Anbieter im Mehrwertdienstemarkt sein."


Mir kamen die Tränen der Rührung.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104104



> Bundesnetzagentur greift erneut ( mit dem Wattebäuschchen) gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch durch


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

Selbstbeweihräucherung, nachdem man viele Monate gebraucht hat, um festzustellen, dass das Vorgehen rechtswidrig ist. Ich kann leider gerade nicht Beifall klatschen, weil mir die Hände weh tun vom vor-den-Kopf-schlagen.


----------



## Felix1 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

Aber lieber jetzt als nie gesperrt:-D 

Felix


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

und was glaubste, wie viele Leute davon erfahren, die schon bezahlt haben? Und was glaubste, wie viele Menschen NICHT mehr davon erfahren, weil die Agentur so lang gebraucht hat?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

nimm ihm doch nicht den Glauben an den Sieg der Gerechtigkeit. Er kennt die 
BNetzA ehemals RegTP halt nicht so lange wie du ( und ich) Er freut sich halt 
auch über kleine Dinge, wenn sie nur schön bunt verpackt sind.

Motto der BNetzA: Schiebe alles auf die längstmögliche Bank und  handle erst,
 wenn sich das Problem von selbst erledigt hat oder es so viel Ärger gibt, dass man zum 
Handeln  gezwungen ist  und  verkaufe es als Heldentat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: illegale Gewinnspiele per Telefon*

Das erste, was ich von der damaligen RegTP (im Oktober 2003!) gehört habe war: 





> Wir müssen den Sumpf trocken legen


 Damals habe ich das auch noch geglaubt. Es kommt mir heute so entfernt vor, wie die Zeit, in der ich an Weihnachten durchs Schlüsselloch gekuckt hab, um das Christkind zu erwischen.


----------

